# chronarch 50mg ?



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

I want to replace the handle on my MG, the knobs have turned into gum. Anyone know what my options are as far as a replacement handle?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can use the stock handle or pretty much any of the new reel model handles such as the Curado E.


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Cool thnx. Any idea which would be the lightest of the ones that are applicable??


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Local guy who has em.........quick shipping. http://www.mcssl.com/store/1161997/...g-fishing-reel-handle-new-part-number-bnt3150

I've got a few packages from the company.


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks BT


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can replace it with a stock handle. The stickiness issue have been traced to sunscreen. Some brands do not get along with the Septon material we use for the handle knobs. If you can keep your hands clean, or switch brands then you should not have a problem again.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not claiming to know for sure.......but I think also petroleum based sprays or greases will also gum em up. I don't use sunscreen so I know its not that. But I've had a couple reels do that. I'm more carefull now when rebuilding them with greasy fingers. No problems yet.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe so, but we do not use any petroluem based products. The grease is teflon based and the oil is mineral oil. Better stop using that KY before working on the reels :slimer:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope you know I was just joking with you.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

:rotfl: LMAO............Yea, I've had friends use my reels and tell me they sprayed "stuff" under the handle grips. That seemed to start it off.....and sometimes I use wheel bearing grease on penns and then start working on shimanos......I wash my hands first now. Still lmao....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Maybe so, but we do not use any petroluem based products. The grease is teflon based and the oil is mineral oil. Better stop using that KY before working on the reels :slimer:


DAMMMMIT!!!!! Pfffft! There went a perfectly good Crown! Hahahahaha!
Secret ingredient! "Hey, how'd ya get my reel soo slick!?" Er..ah..


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> DAMMMMIT!!!!! Pfffft! There went a perfectly good Crown! Hahahahaha!
> Secret ingredient! "Hey, how'd ya get my reel soo slick!?" Er..ah..


 :rotfl:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had to joke around with you on that one. It was just one of those days...glad to see you can take a joke :biggrin:


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Are there any other sites that seel these handles? Mine have also gotten sticky and I would like to just replace it, however can't find any online.

Thanks


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Dip, B1, BT ya'll are just sick!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Keep this up I'll have to wear a diaper and keep a box of Klennex for the tears of laughter when you guys get cranked up. Peace out gents..:cheers:*_


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

topwatrout said:


> Are there any other sites that seel these handles? Mine have also gotten sticky and I would like to just replace it, however can't find any online.
> 
> Thanks


You can order through any of our service centers and direct by calling 877-577-0600.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Just buy a pair of Reel Grips ........ they simply slip on snug on your existing handles and are very comfortable to use. Cool colors, too.

Here's some: http://www.basstackledepot.com/reelgrip.aspx


----------

